# LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.



## Ralle 24 (29. Oktober 2011)

Hab grade diesen Link an anderer Stelle im AB gefunden.

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/

Von Seiten des VDSF-Landesverbandes SH ist man ja schon einiges an Unverschämtheiten gewohnt, aber das hier ist kaum noch zu toppen.

Erklärt man sich doch öffentlich weder bereit, noch in der Lage, rechtsverbindliche Auskünfte zum Landesfischereigesetz zu geben. Man verbittet sich sogar, gestört zu werden.

Wofür halten sich die Herren des Verbandes da eigentlich?
Haben die nicht begriffen, dass sie Dienstleister sind? Dass sie nur existieren, weil die Angler Beiträge zahlen?
Dass es ihre ureigenste Aufgabe ist, den Anglern rechtsichere Auskünfte zu erteilen? 

Welche Kapazitäten sind überschritten, dass es dem Verband nicht gelingt in einem Gespräch mit der Behörde eine rechtsverbindiche Stellungnahme auszuarbeiten und zu veröffentlichen?

Ja, lieber Verband. Das Internet ist dazu da zu informieren, nicht um da störende Fußvolk abzuwimmeln.

Deutlicher kann man den Angen jedenfalls nicht zeigen, für welches Gesockse man es hält. 

Und die zahlen brav weiter ihre Beiträge.

So ein Geschäft würd ich auch gerne machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*

Selbstentlarvung scheint eh gerade eines der Hobbies von Verbänden und Funktionären zu sein - egal ob VDSF oder DAV...

Oder, wie es ein Freund von mir, der ist Richter, in Bezug auf Juristen immer sagt:
Selbstsicherers Auftreten bei vollkommener Ahnungslosigkeit........


----------



## Dunraven (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*

Wo liegt jetzt das Problem?
Eine gute Nachricht finde ich, sie haben sich darum gekümmert einen kompetenten Ansprechpartner dort zu finden wo auch wirklich die aktuellen Informationen zu finden sind und wo die Anfragen Sinn machen (denn wenn dort die ganzen Drähte glühen werden die merken das sie da schnell handeln, und Maßnahmen treffen müssen, sei es eine Aussetzung der Pflicht oder eben die rechtzeitige Bereitstellung der Unterlagen bevor es gültig wird, evt. sogar die komplette Streichung dieses Blödsinns). Das ist ja schon mal eine sehr gute Nachricht. Und das es für zweite nur schwer möglich ist rechtsverbindliche Angaben zu einer Sache zu machen die noch nicht durch ist und wo es noch Änderungen geben kann, das ist ja wohl auch verständlich.

Btw. wundere ich mich gerade sehr. Im einen Thread wird gefordert das blos keine rechtsverbindlichen Regelungen erarbeitet werden sondern das man die Angler selbst entscheiden lassen soll, und hier wird dann gefordert das sie sowas erarbeiten. Wenn Angler Rechtssicherheit beim Setzkescher oder lebenden Köfi haben wollen, dann ist es eine unnötige Einschränkung und sollte nicht erfolgen (denn Rechtssicherheit ist ja meist Verbunden mit der sicheren, also schlechteren Variante), und hier soll es dann wieder eine geben. Einerseits soll der Verband vermitteln welche Macht Angler sind, andererseits ist es dann schlecht wenn man sowas geschickt vermittelt indem man die Leitungen glühen läßt, und so den Mitarbeitern der Behörden direkt und persönlich daran teilhaben läßt das es eben doch nicht nur ein paar wenige Interessiert und das es doch nicht nur ein paar Angler sind. So ein paar Tage glühende Leitungen überzeugen recht eindrucksvoll Leute davon das beim nächsten Mal sowas besser vorher geklärt wird, denn das wollen die dann oft nicht noch einmal erleben. ;-)


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*

Du hast am Problem vorbeigedacht.

Es geht darum (wieder mal) den Stand der Dinge zu kommunizieren. 

Es kann und darf nicht sein, dass einem Verband die Anfragen von Anglern lästig sind. Es kann und darf nicht sein, dass man die zahlenden Mitglieder auffordert, sich die Informationen bei einer Behörde zu holen, mit der man sich abgesprochen hat.

Wenn man als Verband schon mit der Behörde redet, dann kennt man auch den Status. Und den hat man gefälligst den Anglern mitzuteilen. Entweder auf Anfrage oder besser noch als Info auf der HP. 

Das hier ist eine schlichte Unverschämtheit mit nicht zu überbietender Überheblichkeit und Geringschätzung der beitragszahenden Angler. 

Nix anderes.


----------



## heini mück (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*

Man man mach doch nicht gleich aus eine Mücke einen Elefanten.
Ihr dreht wirklich alles ins negative ist echt zum heulen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*



> Ihr dreht wirklich alles ins negative ist echt zum heulen.


Leider gibt es sowas wie die Arroganz der Macht, die immer wieder zutage tritt.

Wir berichten nur...........

Und um den Scheisshaufen Verbände schwirren leider so viele Mücken, dass einem die Klatsche nicht reicht, da brauchts Chemie, um das nur ansatzweise in den Griff zu kriegen..

Gut, dass das nicht alles Elefanten sind..

Schade aber, dass hinter den vielen Mücken ein klares, anglerfeindliches System zu erkennen ist...


----------



## Blauzahn (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*

Die ganze Politik soll sich zum Teufel scheren, wenn sie nicht dem Menschen dient.
(Willy Brandt)


----------



## angler1996 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Die ganze Politik soll sich zum Teufel scheren, wenn sie nicht dem Menschen dient.
> (Willy Brandt)


 
ich sehe eine große Wanderung
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*



> ich sehe eine große Wanderung


Leider eben nicht, weil Funktionäre wie Politiker zuerst mal machtbessene Sesselkleber sind.

Dass da Anstand und Rückgrat nicht gerade Primärtugenden sind, wird ja allseits kolportiert.........


----------



## angler1996 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*

man kann doch mal ne Vision haben:q


----------



## Blauzahn (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leider eben nicht, weil Funktionäre wie Politiker zuerst mal machtbessene Sesselkleber sind.
> 
> Dass da Anstand und Rückgrat nicht gerade Primärtugenden sind, wird ja allseits kolportiert.........



Ich bin zuversichtlich.
Irgendwann wehts den Muff aus der letzten Ecke bzw. Gehirnwindung....
Je mehr Bolzen geschossen werden, desto mehr wachen auf.

Hab' das schonmal erlebt


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*



angler1996 schrieb:


> man kann doch mal ne Vision haben:q



helmut schmidt, 1980
"Wer Visionen hat, soll zum Arzt gehen."


wer fragen an einen verband stellt, der angler vertreten soll, der sollte auch antworten von diesen vertretern bekommen - und nicht antworten, wie er auch von seinem staubsaugervertreter bekommen hätte: "wenden sie sich an die behörde ihres vertrauens..."


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*

@Jose
ich befürchte beinahe das dich der Staubsaugervertreter zum Thema Angeln evtl.sogar *besser* informiert hätte als mancher "Fachverband"...:q
@Dunraven
So schaut die krude Wirklichkeit aus aber wieso *muss* eine Rechtsverbindlichkeit für Angler eigentlich in D immer in der schlechteren Variante enden?|kopfkrat

Ist das ein Naturgesetz?Oder eher schlechte Verbandsarbeit, weil etlichen Vertretern die Interessen ihrer *zahlenden* Mitglieder am Allerwertesten vorbei gehen?Hauptsache schicke Photos und Selbstbeweihräucherung im Verbandsblatt.Diese Art der Politik führt doch letztendlich nur dazu das jeder am Wasser sein eigenes Süppchen kocht,Zutaten: der gesunde Menschenverstand und Eigenverantwortung.

Was kommt demnächst..Verbände mit 0900 Tel.Nummern um Anfragen potentieller Störenfriede bereits im Vorfeld abzuschrecken ?


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> @Jose
> ich befürchte beinahe das dich der Staubsaugervertreter zum Thema Angeln evtl.sogar *besser* informiert hätte als mancher "Fachverband"...:q
> ...



ich bin mir da sogar ziemlich sicher


----------



## kati48268 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*

_Ist nun halbwegs OT:_

Das kommt mir bekannt vor...
Für einen Artikel wollte ich die gesetzl. Bestimmungen (Mindestmaße Nieders. Nordseeküste) erfragen, also in diesem Fall sogar _bestehende_ Gesetze, keine kommenden Veränderungen. 
Der zuständige Landesfischereiverband (die erste Adresse, die man anruft, dachte ich) konnte mir keine Antwort geben, hat mir eine Behörde genannt, mit dessen Mitarbeiter ich mehrfach telefonierte & mailte (er war wirklich hilfsbereit!), bis klar war, was gilt.
Zugegebenermaßen war der Sachverhalt etwas komplex, da EU-Recht mit rein spielt.

Aber zur Hölle: wie soll ein Angler vor Ort wissen, an was er sich zu orientieren hat, wenn nicht mal die Verbände & Behörden vor Ort es wissen!


----------



## Hardyfan (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Wo liegt jetzt das Problem?
> Eine gute Nachricht finde ich, sie haben sich darum gekümmert einen kompetenten Ansprechpartner dort zu finden wo auch wirklich die aktuellen Informationen zu finden sind und wo die Anfragen Sinn machen


 
Das sehe ich auch wie Dunraven.
Der Landtag SH hat ein neues Fischereigesetz verabschiedet, dieses Gesetz ist nicht einmal in Kraft.
Rechtsverordnungen und Ausführungsbestimmungen fehlen.

Der Verband verweist auf die zuständige Behörde und nennt dort einen Ansprechpartner und dessen Telefonnummer.

Das ist in Ordnung, finde ich. Jedenfalls bis zur Klärung der Rechtslage bzw. Erlaß der weiteren Bestimmungen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ich bin zuversichtlich.
> Irgendwann wehts den Muff aus der letzten Ecke bzw. Gehirnwindung....
> Je mehr Bolzen geschossen werden, desto mehr wachen auf.
> 
> Hab' das schonmal erlebt


 
ja, aber wie lange hats gedauert? ;-)


----------



## Dunraven (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*

Eben Hardyfan.
Die Aussage das man einen Status mitzuteilen hat den es nicht gibt ist doch nun wirklich Blödsinn. Der Status wurde mitgeteilt, es wird an einem Statusbericht gearbeitet und noch gibt es keinen. Ist der fertig wird er veröffentlicht. Wie soll der Verband etwas veröffentlichen das noch nicht fertig ist? Wie sollen sie sowas von der Behörde bekommen wenn die das nicht schreiben? 

Ich erinnere daran das hier im Forum schon mehrfach danach gefragt wurde den aktuellen Stand der Fusion, ect. mal kurz und verständlich zusammenzufassen. Da wurde dann gesagt da wird dran gearbeitet, aber bis heute gibt es da keinen Statusbericht in kurz. Ich könnte jetzt vermuten das es daran liegt das keiner Bock drauf hat das zu machen, oder ich vermute mal das sowas eben dauert und man sowas nicht veröffentlichen kann bevor es fertig geschrieben wurde. Ich gehe von letzterem aus und so ist es hier doch auch der Fall beim Verband.



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> @Dunraven
> So schaut die krude Wirklichkeit aus aber wieso *muss* eine Rechtsverbindlichkeit für Angler eigentlich in D immer in der schlechteren Variante enden?|kopfkrat



Na weil das die sichere ist. Sicherheit bei zwei Varianten ist es das zu machen was keiner angreifen kann. Die umstrittene Variante ist ja umstritten, von daher ist es unsicher ob es ok ist und damit kann das eben keine Verbindlichkeit haben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*



Hardyfan schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch wie Dunraven.
> Der Landtag SH hat ein neues Fischereigesetz verabschiedet, dieses Gesetz ist nicht einmal in Kraft.
> Rechtsverordnungen und Ausführungsbestimmungen fehlen.
> 
> ...



Dieter,

der Verband arbeitet aktiv an den Gesetzesentwürfen mit. Da haben wir oft genug drüber berichtet.
Die *müssen* auf dem aktuellsten Stand sein. Selbst wenn dieser Stand heßt, es gibt noch nix genaues. Mehr kann die Behörde dann auch nicht sagen. 

Es ist denen schlicht zu lästig, sonst nix.

Wenn der Verband argumentiert, die aktuelle Lage nicht zu kennen, dann frag ich mich allen ernstes, was die in den letzten Monaten gemacht haben.

Außer dem Schulterschluß mit Herrn Apel, dem Präsidenten des Deutschen Tierschutzbundes und ärgsten Anglerfeind natürlich.

Die Angler finanzieren den Dienstleister Verband. Und der hat seine Dienste zu leisten.

Und die haben sich gefälligst den Hintern aufzureißen, um die Angler so aktuell wie möglich informieren zu können.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Eben Hardyfan.
> Die Aussage das man einen Status mitzuteilen hat den es nicht gibt ist doch nun wirklich Blödsinn. Der Status wurde mitgeteilt, es wird an einem Statusbericht gearbeitet und noch gibt es keinen. Ist der fertig wird er veröffentlicht. Wie soll der Verband etwas veröffentlichen das noch nicht fertig ist? Wie sollen sie sowas von der Behörde bekommen wenn die das nicht schreiben?
> 
> Es gibt keinen Status ????
> ...




Und wieviel Beitrag zahlst Du an das Anglerboard? Sind wir Dein Dienstleister? Hast Du durch Deine Zahlungen an das Anglerboard einen Anspruch auf Wunschinformation?

Wohl nicht.

*Wenn* Du zahlen würdest, *dann* hättest Du den Anspruch.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Von Seiten des VDSF-Landesverbandes SH ist man ja schon einiges an Unverschämtheiten gewohnt, aber das hier ist kaum noch zu toppen.
> 
> Erklärt man sich doch öffentlich weder bereit, noch in der Lage, rechtsverbindliche Auskünfte zum Landesfischereigesetz zu geben. Man verbittet sich sogar, gestört zu werden.



Ich bin euch ja prinzipiell sehr wohl gesonnen und schätze die Arbeit, die ihr hier leistet, aber in dieser Sache liegt ihr völlig daneben.
Ein Landessportfischerverband hat keinerlei Mandat, rechtssichere Auskünfte zu erteilen. Wie völlig korrekt in den Artikel geschrieben, darf das nur eine Fischereibehörde. Das ist in ganz Deutschland so der Fall.

Erst informieren, dann schimpfen, sonst diskreditiert ihr euch selbst.


----------



## Hardyfan (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*

Ralle,



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...der Verband arbeitet aktiv an den Gesetzesentwürfen mit.


 
Na ja, die werden im Gesetzgebungsverfahren angehört, so wie viele andere "Beteiligte"auch.
Ob und inwieweit der Gesetzgeber die geäußerten Anregungen und Bedenken übernimmt ist ausschliesslich seine Sache.
Das Gesetz ist verabschiedet - der Verband ist insoweit "draussen".
Die notwendigen Rechtsverordnungen und Ausführungsbestimmungen werden auf der Arbeitsebene der Mnisterien und nachgeordneten Behörden entwickelt und erlassen.
Damit hat der Verband nichts zu tun und weiss daher auch nichts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*



> Damit hat der Verband nichts zu tun und weiss daher auch nichts.


Und es ist nicht Aufgabe eines Verbandes, sich da zu informieren und nachfolgend zumindest seine Mitglieder?

Wird er nicht dafür auch bezahlt?

Der VDSF definiert doch auich die Begriffe Wettfischen/Gemeinschaftsfischen für seine Mitglieder als Bundesverband, obwohl das in jedem Bundesland anders geregelt ist. Und das gerade mit dem Argument, dass "Rechtssicherheit" für die Mitglieder entstehen würde...

Ich glaube, ihr woll euch da schlicht was schönreden...


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*



Hardyfan schrieb:


> Ralle,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Verband ist tiefer in dieser Angelegenheit drin, als jeder Angler. Sollte er zumindest.

Er kennt die Ansprechpartner bei der Behörde.

Also hat er die verdammte Pflicht, sich auf dem laufenden zu halten und die Fragen der Angler zu beantworten. Wenigstens aber die vorhandenen Informationen auf seiner HP zu veröffentlichen und ständig zu aktualisieren. 

Es scheint aber heute allgemein modern zu sein, seinen Nachbarn zu verklagen, wenn von dessen Grundstück Laub auf das eigene Grundstück fällt, oder Waren umzutauschen, wenn auch nur der allerkleinste Kratzer dran ist. Man hat kein Problem einen Händler öffentlich zu zerreißen, wenn die Lieferung mal etwas länger dauert oder dieser einen Fehler macht.

Aber die Obrigkeitshörigkeit, die nicht nur gegenüber Behörden, sondern auch Institutionen an den Tag gelegt wird, scheint davon nicht betroffen.

Typisch Deutsch.

Was würde wohl passieren, wenn ein Gerätehändler bei Anfragen seiner Kunden ganz einfach an den Hersteller verweisen würde?

Ihre Rolle funktioniert nicht ?

Wenden Sie sich bitte an den Hersteller. Da arbeitet ein Herr Hastenichtgesehen, der beantwortet Ihre Fragen. Wir haben keine Kapazitäten frei, uns um Ihre Probleme zu kümmern.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal ein paar Fragen an Euch...

1. Kennt Ihr die Anzahl der Anrufe in den letzten Tagen beim LSFV?
2. Kennt Ihr die personelle Situation beim LSFV?
3. Habt Ihr Euch den Entwurf einmal durchgelesen und seid über die "schwammigen Formulierungen" gestolpert? Wer soll bei den Formulierungen rechtssichere Auskünfte geben können?

Im übrigen gibt es auf der Homepage des LSFV regelmäßige Infos zu der Änderung. So gab es vor einiger Zeit bereits eine Ankündigung zu der Änderung. Unter Aktuell gibt es dort seit ein paar Wochen auch eine Stellungnahme des LSFV.

Die Änderung wird erst Ende November verabschiedet und tritt somit erst dann in Kraft. Warum soll man jetzt schon Angler über etwas informieren, wo niemand heute weiß, in welchem Umfang das Gesetz in Kraft tritt? 

Ich möchte die Aufschreie hören, wenn der LSFV mal eben 2 zusätzliche Mitarbeiter zur Bewältigung der Anrufe einstellt und dafür auf Besatzmaßnahmen verzichtet oder die Preise für Angelkarten anhebt...

Und im übrige bin ich der Meinung, dass es alle notwendigen Infos zu der Änderung im Netz gibt.

Und wie schon ein paar Beiträge vorher geschrieben, wird ein Verband nicht mit einbezogen, sondern lediglich angehört. Und alle Vorschläge/ Empfehlungen des LSFV sind ignoriert worden...

Denn wie in der Politik so häufig, trifft Theorie auf Praxis...


----------



## Hardyfan (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*

Hallo Thomas,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und es ist nicht Aufgabe eines Verbandes, sich da zu informieren und nachfolgend zumindest seine Mitglieder?


 
Natürlich ist es das. Nur: Worüber soll er derzeit denn informieren?
Da arbeitet - als Beispiel jetzt - ein Ministerialrat bzw. dessen Mitarbeiter an einer Rechtsverordnung oder Ausführungsanweisung.
Diese Regelungen sind etwa halb fertig, müssen also vervollständigt und in sich stimmig werden. Dann schleifen die nochmal drüber und haben dann einen sogenannten Entwurf.
Dieser kann - je nach Fallgestaltung (ein Vorgesetzter will Änderungen, das Kabinett wünscht Erweiterungen etc.) nochmals geändert werden.

Du glaubst doch nicht allen Ernstes, die Arbeitsebene würde halbfertige Verordnungen und Erlasse an die Öffentlichkeit bringen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*

@Fisherbandit
Verbote durch Fehlverhalten? §30 2 und 3  brauchen verantwortungsvolle Angler nicht schwarz auf weiss. Und die schwarzen Schafe werden davon auch nicht in ihrem Tun abgehalten.

Ob das nun explizit in §Form erscheint,ok..wers braucht

Ich sehe im allgemeinen nur wenige durchs Fehlverhalten einiger/vieler begründete Verbote aber dafür umso mehr hirnrissige Verordnungen
bei denen Verbände einfach nur artig"kusch"gemacht haben.

Es ist Aufgabe von Interessenverbänden ihre Mitglieder bestmöglich zu informieren/beraten und bei drohenden Einschnitten zu reagieren.Und zwar FÜR die Interessen zahlenden Mitglieder.
Man stelle sich vor..der ADAC spräche sich kritiklos innerstädtisch flächendeckend für Tempo 30 aus oder für E10.
Nur bei Anglerverbänden ticken einige Köpfe anscheinend anders ?

In Deutschlands Anglersuppe spucken mittlerweile zu viele Pseudo Experten hinein..Leute die von der Fischerei ungefähr genauso viel Ahnung haben wie eine Kuh vom Radfahren.Da müssen Verbände nicht auch noch ihren Mitgliedern aus falsch verstandener Kompromissbereitschaft in den Rücken fallen.Denn sowas riecht dann immer nach Kumpanei,Mitgliederveraxxxxe und ganz viel €€€€.


----------



## Dunraven (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und wieviel Beitrag zahlst Du an das Anglerboard? Sind wir Dein Dienstleister? Hast Du durch Deine Zahlungen an das Anglerboard einen Anspruch auf Wunschinformation?
> 
> Wohl nicht.
> 
> *Wenn* Du zahlen würdest, *dann* hättest Du den Anspruch.



Und wieviel Beitrag zahlst Du an den Verband?
Vermutlich genau wie ich keinen, denn ich bin ja nicht direkt Mitglied, mein Verein ist Mitglied und der zahlt einen Beitrag an den Verband, ich aber nicht. Und wenn ich das hier richtig gelesen habe dann sind einige die hier fordern auch nicht mal mehr in einem Verein der Mitglied ist. 

Deinem letzten Satz nach hast Du damit auch keinen Anspruch darauf das der Verband irgendwas macht das Dir gefällt. Demnach ist es dann ja auch ein starkes Ding das Du Forderungen an den Verband stellst ohne das Du etwas bezahlst, der aber Deine Forderungen gefälligst erfüllen soll. 

Mit dem Argument nimmst Du Dir also gleichzeitig auch die Grundlage für die Forderungen die Du an die Verbände stellst.Das nur mal eben als Hinweis.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Stimmt, die stehen in den Augen der Bevölkerung auf der richtigen Seite- wir Angler auf der falschen...Und auch da haben wir Angler unseren Anteil dran...



Das ist VDSF-Funktionärsgelaber, mit dem uns schon seit den 80ern versucht wird, Sand in die Augen zu streuen.
Du bist Funktionär, gelle ?



heini mück schrieb:


> ich will garnicht sagen das alles ok ist was die verbände machen perfekt ist nun wirklich niemand auch unsere beiden verbände nicht.
> jeder macht fehler wobei der eine angler findet diese gut der andere das also kann man es schonmal schwer allen recht machen.
> darum bin ich der meinung das dieses thema hier ein bisschen zu hoch gepuscht wird vielleicht war die ausdrucksweise falsch aber eigentlich ist es inhaltlich ok.
> da ihr nun meint es alles dem einen verband alles um die ohren hauen zu müssen finde ich nicht ok aber natürlich ist es mit der angestrebten fusion ein grosses problem aber genau dieses gilt es zu lösen.
> ...



Es geht bei der Übernahme nicht um die Angler. Die brauchen das nicht. 
Bisher konnte von niemandem ein vernünftigen Grund dafür genannrt werden, bloß dieses "mit einer Stzimme reden" Gewäsch. Es geht um Macht und Kohle. Und natürlich werden wir den Verbänden jede Kleinigkeit um die Ohren hauen. Immer und immer wieder. Bis die Ohren glühen.



Dunraven schrieb:


> Und wieviel Beitrag zahlst Du an den Verband?
> Vermutlich genau wie ich keinen, denn ich bin ja nicht direkt Mitglied, mein Verein ist Mitglied und der zahlt einen Beitrag an den Verband, ich aber nicht. Und wenn ich das hier richtig gelesen habe dann sind einige die hier fordern auch nicht mal mehr in einem Verein der Mitglied ist.
> 
> Ach, Du zahlst also keinen Verbandsbeitrag? Donnerwetter, ihr müsst ja einen tollen Vereinsvorstand haben, der das aus der eigenen Tasche zahlt. Respekt !!
> ...




Einige raffen es offenbar überhaupt nicht, haben dieses Deutsche Duckmäusertum und die Obrigkeitshörigkeit schon so verinnerlicht, dass Kritik mit Majestätsbeleidigung gleichgestellt wird.

Die Verbandsjockel lassen auf dem Pott genauso die Hose runter, wie Du und Ich. Es ist einfach ekelerregend, dass sich da dann Leute bereit finden, denen noch den A.rsch abzuwischen und diejenigen anzugreifen, die darauf aufmerksam machen, dass es stinkt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Deinem letzten Satz nach hast Du damit auch keinen Anspruch darauf das der Verband irgendwas macht das Dir gefällt. Demnach ist es dann ja auch ein starkes Ding das Du Forderungen an den Verband stellst ohne das Du etwas bezahlst, der aber Deine Forderungen gefälligst erfüllen soll.



Naja,anscheinend gehen selbst bei zahlenden Mitgliedern viele Forderungen an ihre angeblichen Interessenverbände nicht über den Posteingangsstatus und anschl. Papierkorb hinaus|kopfkratso what ?


OT(?)
Nach der Logik müsste die Mehrheit der Bundesbürger zu Kommunal,Länder-oder Bundespolitik schweigen, da sie keiner Partei angehören ?Ein Paradies für zahlende Lobbyisten,€ empfangene Sesselkleber plus Trittbrettfahrer und Pseudofürsten, nur leider ein Fußtritt fürs Demokratieverständnis..woher kenne ich das bloß:q

@heini mück
ich befürchte(hoffe) mal das wir die geniessbaren Äpfel evtl. an einen neuen Baum kleben müssen.Im alten Baum sind nicht nur die Äpfel befallen...


----------



## HD4ever (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*

deute ich das richtig auf der ASV-SH homepage :

_"....zumal wohl künftig zusätzlich eine schleswig-holsteinische  Fischereiabgabe zu zahlen sein soll. Ein entsprechendes Dokument, das  dafür zu nutzen ist, existiert allerdings bislang nicht. Das Fehlen des  Papiers bei gleichzeitiger Pflicht, ein solches zu besitzen, bewirkt  faktisch zum Verbot des Angelns durch Fischereischeininhaber aus anderen  Bundesländern ab Inkrafttreten der Änderungen."
_
das dort ab November erst mal keiner aus " Nicht-SH " angeln darf ???


----------



## gründler (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*



HD4ever schrieb:


> deute ich das richtig auf der ASV-SH homepage :
> 
> _"....zumal wohl künftig zusätzlich eine schleswig-holsteinische Fischereiabgabe zu zahlen sein soll. Ein entsprechendes Dokument, das dafür zu nutzen ist, existiert allerdings bislang nicht. Das Fehlen des Papiers bei gleichzeitiger Pflicht, ein solches zu besitzen, bewirkt faktisch zum Verbot des Angelns durch Fischereischeininhaber aus anderen Bundesländern ab Inkrafttreten der Änderungen."_
> 
> das dort ab November erst mal keiner aus " Nicht-SH " angeln darf ???


 

Riiiichtiiiisch (Offizell),vor ort wird das wohl nur kalt gegessen/angesehen.



Aber nach DK sind es nur 50-100km mehr,und auch die Ostsee sieht da unter Wasser besser aus,nicht ganz so platt wie in S-H Bereichen,sagt zumindestend das Echo und der Plotter 

Das Klima....die Gesetze..... sind besser,und fische fängt man da auch mehr.

Wozu also in S-H Angel-Urlaub machen,das leben kann so einfach sein,rein ins DK Postamt.....etc.Karte kaufen und ab gehts an Bach,keine fragen keine Lauferrein.....usw.


|wavey:


----------



## gründler (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*

Angeln nur zur Nahrung.


Tierschützer = 2011 brauch niemand mehr Angeln/Jagen gehen aus Nahrungsgründen,es gibt überall frische überprüfte Nahrung zu kaufen,es gibt gezüchtete Wildtiere...usw.
Es brauch keiner fische drillen ihnen Haken ins Maul...treiben,wenn sie per Kescher Netz...gefangen werden (Fischzucht....) und sofort gekühlt kontrolliert und das *Schonend *und ohne Drill Leid..........verarbeit werden.


Unsere Gewässer sind belastet mit Chemi...etc.Politik spricht Angelverbote aus zum Wohle des Allgemeinwohles und der Volksgesundheit (Rauchverbot in Kneipen...etc. gibs ja schon zum Wohle des Volkes ^^ ).

In Notzeiten kann die Nahrung "geangelter Fisch" bezw. Angeln generell Verboten werden,um die Grundbedürfnisse weiter sichern zu können.

Usw usw usw.


Das ganze ist so "genial" angelegt das man uns von heute auf morgen das Angeln verbieten könnte.

Nur merkt das keiner,weil die Gehirnwäsche aus eigenen Reihen bei 90% der Dummen Herde voll funktioniert,und das nicht nur beim Angeln,sondern das zieht sich durch alle Schichten. 

Traurig aber wahr.

|wavey:


----------



## Dunraven (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Is klar. Und alle Reporter, Redakteure und freien  Mitarbeiter der Medien dürfen nur solche Institutionen kritisieren, bei  denen sie selbst Mitglied sind ? In welcher Welt lebst Du ?



Wer redet von Reportern, Redakteuren oder freie Mitarbeiter? Ich nicht.  Wer redet von kritisieren? Ich nicht. Keine Ahnung was Du Dir da  zusammenreimst, aber wenn Du lesen würdest habe ich von FORDERN  gesprochen. Nicht von den Dingen die Du gesagt hast sondern  ausschließlich von Fordern. 

Du sagst wer nicht Mitglied ist und nichts bezahlt darf nichts fordern.  Ich sage nur was die Konsequenz aus Deiner Aussage dann für Deine  Forderungen ist. 



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> OT(?)
> Nach der Logik müsste die Mehrheit der Bundesbürger zu Kommunal,Länder-oder Bundespolitik schweigen, da sie keiner Partei angehören ?



Nicht schweigen, sie dürfen nur nichts fordern. 
Die Logik ist ja nicht von mir, wobei Dein Beispiel auch gut zeigt warum ich der Logik nicht folgen kann.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und was mich in diesem Zusammenhang  wundert bzw. das dieser Gedanke hier noch nicht geschrieben wurde: Je  mehr bei den Verantwortlichen Nachfragen und unter Umständen ihre  Ablehnung kommunizieren, desto größer ist doch die Wahrscheinlichkeit,  dass sich doch noch etwas ändert! Nur wenn die Verantwortlichen in der  Politik aus erster Hand mitbekommen, wie ihre Wähler denken, werden sie  anfangen nachzudenken.
> 
> In diesem Sinne!



Mein erster Post, müsste Post Nr. 3 sein glaube ich. Da hatte ich es auch schon mal gesagt. 

Ich verstehe langsam warum in anderen Foren alles zum Thema Fusion/Anzeige/ect. schnell in der Versenkung verschwindet wenn das hier als Quelle genannt wird, bzw. warum da kaum einer reagiert. Dann heißt es nur noch denen kann man nichts recht machen und die spielen das doch eh alles künstlich auf. Da kann das Thema dann noch so wichtig sein, fällt Anglerboard, dann wird es mit künstlich aufgebauscht verbunden. Das ist schade, weil es auch den wichtigen Themen das Interesse nimmt. Gerade dafür ist das hier aber die besten Quelle, nur wächst das Desinteresse an Infos aus dieser Quelle wenn jeder kleine Furz zum angeblichen Skandal aufgebauscht wird. Ich finde das schade und kontraproduktiv, aber das ist halt nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und wieviel Beitrag zahlst Du an das Anglerboard? Sind wir Dein Dienstleister? Hast Du durch Deine Zahlungen an das Anglerboard einen Anspruch auf Wunschinformation?
> 
> Wohl nicht.
> 
> *Wenn* Du zahlen würdest, *dann* hättest Du den Anspruch.





Dunraven schrieb:


> Wer redet von Reportern, Redakteuren oder freie Mitarbeiter? Ich nicht.  Wer redet von kritisieren? Ich nicht. Keine Ahnung was Du Dir da  zusammenreimst, aber wenn Du lesen würdest habe ich von FORDERN  gesprochen. Nicht von den Dingen die Du gesagt hast sondern  ausschließlich von Fordern.
> 
> Du sagst wer nicht Mitglied ist und nichts bezahlt darf nichts fordern.  Ich sage nur was die Konsequenz aus Deiner Aussage dann für Deine  Forderungen ist.
> 
> ...



Mit der Logik ist das so eine Sache.

Ich versuche es noch einmal.

Jeder Bürger in diesem Land kann fordern was er möchte. Dazu muss man nicht zahlendes Mitglied in einer Institution sein. 

Aber, einen Anspruch auf Leistung hat nur, wer bezahlt.

Du kannst also gerne von uns eine Zusammenfassung fordern. Ob Du sie bekommst, liegt in unserem Ermessen, da Du keinen Anspruch darauf hast. 

Wäre das AB ein Verein und Du zahlendes Mitglied, dann könntest Du nicht nur fordern, sondern hättest sogar einen Anspruch darauf. 

Und so hat jedes Mitglied eines Verbandes, jeder Angler, der diesem Verband angehört, einen Anspruch auf aktuelle und umfassende Information. 

Die Erfüllung dieses Anspruches an andere zu deligieren, ist schlichtweg eine Unverschämtheit.

Mein Beispiel vom Gerätehändler, der seine Kunden bei Fragen an die Hersteller verweist, trifft es genau.

Dieser Händler würde sicher nicht lange existieren. 

Da man im Verband jedoch Zwangsmitglied ist, glaubt man, sich sowas erlauben zu können. 

Und das gibt halt um die Ohren.


----------



## Tomasz (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*



Hardyfan schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch wie Dunraven.
> Der Landtag SH hat ein neues Fischereigesetz verabschiedet, dieses Gesetz ist nicht einmal in Kraft.
> Rechtsverordnungen und Ausführungsbestimmungen fehlen.
> 
> ...





krickfan schrieb:


> ...
> Ein Landessportfischerverband hat keinerlei Mandat, rechtssichere Auskünfte zu erteilen. Wie völlig korrekt in den Artikel geschrieben, darf das nur eine Fischereibehörde. Das ist in ganz Deutschland so der Fall.
> 
> Erst informieren, dann schimpfen, sonst diskreditiert ihr euch selbst.



Um nur zwei Zitate rauszupicken...
Ich finde gerade die Web-Seiten des LSFV S-H ziemlich aktuell und informativ. Zusammen mit dem angeschlossenen Forum bietet der LSFV S-H eine Basis zu informieren und sich gegenseitig auszutauschen.
Die Kritik der AB-Redaktion geht daher aus meiner Sicht sowas vom am eigentlichen Ziel vorbei, dass ich langsam ernsthaft wundern muss, was man eigentlich mit der eigentlich gut gemeinten Informations- und Diskussionsplattform hier im AB erreichen will.
Ansonsten sehe ich es genau so wie von Hardy- und Krickfan auf den Punkt gebracht. Bis zum endgültigen Inkrafttreten des Gesetzes und der durch die Behörden nachfolgend zu erarbeitenden Ausführungsbestimmung ist auch nur (wenn überhaupt) die Behörde in der Lage rechtssichere Auskünfte zu erteilen. Da nenne ich es regelrecht vorbildlich, dass man von Seiten des LSFV hier den entsprechenden Ansprechpartner mit Telefonnummer benennt. Nicht zuletzt wird der bei entsprechend vielen Anrufen vielleicht auch mal darüber nachdenken, ob es nicht mal an der Zeit ist, zu kommunizieren, wie die entsprechende Regelung aussehen, bzw. was sich für den Einzelnen ändern wird.
Aber wenn ich mir die letzten Beiträge ansehe wird das Ansinnen der AB-Redaktion vielleicht klarer. Es geht seit Dutzenden von Beiträgen garnicht mehr um die Info des LSFV. Es geht um das Anheizen einer Diskussion und so wird wild durcheinander diskutiert, ohne das es etwas Gewinnbringendes ergibt. 
An anderer Stelle wären solche Beiträge zu Recht längst wegen OFFTOPIC verschoben oder gelöscht worden.  

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*



> An anderer Stelle wären solche Beiträge zu Recht längst wegen OFFTOPIC verschoben oder gelöscht worden


Hol ich nach, sobald ich wieder Zeit und Kopp dafür hab - weil Du schlicht recht hast.
Bin momentan aber wegen Krankheitsfall in der Family ziemlich eingespannt, so dass ich mich zum einen hab hinreissen hab lassen selber OT zu werden wie das auch nicht konsequent verschoben zu haben.

*SORRY dafür!*

Werd ab hier OT verschieben in de bekannten Thread, zum aufräumen kom ich aber erst, wenn ich da mehr Zeit hab.


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*

So, dann hab ich mal aufgeräumt und ales, was nicht direkt mit dem Thema zu tun hatte, hierhin verschoben

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204809

Manches ist nicht klar zuzuordnen, hab versucht es so gut wie möglich auseinander zu sortieren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Um nur zwei Zitate rauszupicken...
> Ich finde gerade die Web-Seiten des LSFV S-H ziemlich aktuell und informativ. Zusammen mit dem angeschlossenen Forum bietet der LSFV S-H eine Basis zu informieren und sich gegenseitig auszutauschen.
> 
> Zu diesem Forum sag ich jetzt nix weiter. Immerhin hat uns auch der LSFV-SH mit gerichtlichen Schritten gedroht, wenn wir etwas "unwahres" veröffentlichen. Und dabei können wir "wahr" nicht belegen.
> ...



Nun, natürlich geht es darum, Mißstände aufzuzeigen. Die Landesverbände haben ja durch das Fusionsgedönse weitgehend vor uns Ruhe gehabt. Und werden dass voraussichtlich auch noch haben, bis die Fusion - so oder so - vom Tisch ist.

Dann aber geht das erst so richtig los. Ich freu mich schon jetzt auf den gewonnenen Freiraum, um mich genauer mit den Landesverbänden auseinander zu setzen. 

Und jeder Popel wird denen auf´s Butterbrot geschmiert.


----------



## Tomasz (1. November 2011)

*AW: LSFV S-H: Da weiß man als Angler doch, warum man einem Verband angehört.*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...
> Und jeder Popel wird denen auf´s Butterbrot geschmiert.



Na dann...

Gruß

Tomasz


----------

